# 2008 Low-Key Hillclimbs are on - ride reports!



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Who's showing up for what event? These are awesome btw!!

*The Schedule*

<center> <table style="background-color: rgb(153, 51, 255); text-align: center; width: 792px; height: 258px; font-family: arial; font-size: small;" align="center" border="3" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="2"> <tbody> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <th>*week*</th> <th>*date*</th> <th>*time*</th> <th>*climb*</th> <th>*format*</th> <th>*coordinator<!-- &
helpers-->*</th> <th>*results*</th> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#9999ff"> <td>1</td> <td>04 Oct 2008</td> <td>reg 9:15 - 10:00
start 10:10am</td> <td>Montebello</td> <td>mass start</td> <td><noscript>Dan Connelly:







</noscript><script language="JavaScript">displayEmail("djconnel","yahoo","com","Low-Key Hillclimb","Dan Connelly");</script>_Dan Connelly_ </td> <td> </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ff88ff"> <td>2</td> <td>11 Oct 2008</td> <td>reg 9:15 - 10:00
start 10:10am</td> <td>West Alpine</td> <td>mass start</td> <td><noscript>James Porter:







</noscript><script language="JavaScript">displayEmail("jporter","intermune","com","Low-Key Hillclimb","James Porter");</script>_James Porter_ </td> <td> </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#9999ff"> <td>3</td> <td>18 Oct 2008</td> <td>reg 9:15 - 10:00
start 10:10am</td> <td>Quimby Road</td> <td>mass start</td> <td><noscript>Part Parseghian:







</noscript><script language="JavaScript">displayEmail("pep","boutpep","com","Low-Key Hillclimb","Part Parseghian");</script>_Part Parseghian_ </td> <td> </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ff88ff"> <td>4</td> <td>25 Oct 2008</td> <td>reg 9:15 - 10:00
start 10:10am</td> <td>Bear Gulch</td> <td>mass start</td> <td><noscript>Dan Connelly:







</noscript><script language="JavaScript">displayEmail("djconnel","yahoo","com","Low-Key Hillclimb","Dan Connelly");</script>_Dan Connelly_ </td> <td> </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#9999ff"> <td>5</td> <td>01 Nov 2008</td> <td>reg 9:15 - 10:00
start 10:10am</td> <td>Montevina</td> <td>mass start</td> <td><noscript>Bill Bushnell:







</noscript><script language="JavaScript">displayEmail("bill.bushnell","pobox","com","Low-Key Hillclimb","Bill Bushnell");</script>_Bill Bushnell_ </td> <td> </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ff88ff"> <td>6</td> <td>08 Nov 2008</td> <td>reg 9:15 - 10:00
start 10:10am</td> <td>Jamison Creek Rd</td> <td>mass start</td> <td><noscript>Lucia Mokres:







</noscript><script language="JavaScript">displayEmail("oxidativelystressed","gmail","com","Low-Key Hillclimb","Lucia Mokres");</script>_Lucia Mokres_ </td> <td> </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#9999ff"> <td>7</td> <td>15 Nov 2008</td> <td>reg 9:15 - 10:00
start 10:10am</td> <td>Metcalf Rd</td> <td>mass start</td> <td><noscript>Gary Griffin:







</noscript><script language="JavaScript">displayEmail("djconnel","yahoo","com","Low-Key Hillclimb","Gary Griffin");</script>_Gary Griffin_ </td> <td> </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ff88ff"> <td>8</td> <td>22 Nov 2008</td> <td>reg 9:15 - 10:00
start 10:10am</td> <td>Lomas Cantadas</td> <td>mass start</td> <td><noscript>Patrick Gordis:







</noscript><script language="JavaScript">displayEmail("pgordis","comcast","net","Low-Key Hillclimb","Patrick Gordis");</script>_Patrick Gordis_ </td> <td> </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#9999ff"> <td>9</td> <td>27 Nov 2008</td> <td>reg 8:30-9:20
start 9:30am</td> <td>Mt Hamilton</td> <td>mass start</td> <td><noscript>Kevin Winterfield:







</noscript><script language="JavaScript">displayEmail("kmwinterfield","gmail","com","Low-Key Hillclimb","Kevin Winterfield");</script>_Kevin Winterfield_ </td> <td> </td> </tr> </tbody> </table> </center>


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I hope they do the Highway 25 long-distance time trial in '09.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Considering the weather forecast for tomorrow, I'm most likely going to do the Montebello climb. It's that time of the year to break out the 20-lb wonder rain bike and rain gear, and what better occasion than a Low Key hillclimb.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ok, the Montebello race is in the books. This is how it went down.

There were a ton of riders in the sunny parking lot. I think there were more than 70 with about 20 women. Dan Connelly gave us ample warning about the slick roads on the uphill and downhill. We then had a moment of silence for the fallen Stevens Canyon riders early in the year.

We went off in a mass start and I had a great position near the front. I could see my buds, Clark Foy and Craig aka 'lilysdad'. Then, I just fell back, and back. I got some inspiration as a commuter bike and a track bike passed me. I got the commuter bike back and I hung out with the track bike/fixie until the school. It was pretty cool watching Ben from Roaring Mouse muscle that bike around with a 44:17 gear. He delivered the mail, swept some driveways and got creative on those 15 percent pitches.

I kept falling back and just tried to hold any wheel I could find. It was painful and I just did not have the kick I was saving up for. I got up there and I have no idea on my time. If it's anywhere near my PR of 35 minutes, I'll be happy.

The winner of the event was Clark Foy with a time of 27:03. He thought he was second place but the leader had an electric assisted front hub. There's an electric assist category that should have at least two entries. They blow away the field every year. Anybody have any info on these bikes?

Craig came in at just under 30 minutes and he said there were about a dozen riders at the top.

Riders at the top were met with not mist or drizzle but full on rain. Everybody rushed back down but the rain never stopped. With no warm clothing, no body heat and slick roads, it was one of the worst descents evar! Oh well, no biggie.

So there. It's great to get out. I say that now after a warm shower. Saw a lot of cool folks. Aimee and Slonie. Roadbikereview riders were largely absent so get out there!!

fc


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry I missed it. Minor disaster at home as I was heading out for it.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Photos are available here:
Luke Burton's photos
Josh Hadley's photos


From the photos, Looks like I came in around 23rd spot out of 90. That would be cool if it's true.

Some Highlights from Luke Burton and Josh Hadley:

This is a timed event.
<img src="https://ttlens.net/cm/albums/08-LKHC-1-Montebello/IMG_5151-08-10-04_10-34-51.jpg">

The low key women
<img src="https://www.hagus.net/photos/lkhc-montebello-2008/images/IMG_2045.jpg">

The fury of eventual winner and 27:03 minute climber, Clark Foy
<img src="https://www.hagus.net/photos/lkhc-montebello-2008/images/IMG_2070.jpg">

Powering the fixie up the 15% grades
<img src="https://www.hagus.net/photos/lkhc-montebello-2008/images/IMG_2145.jpg">


The home stretch
<img src="https://www.hagus.net/photos/lkhc-montebello-2008/images/IMG_2237.jpg">

Clark finishes in dry weather
<img src="https://ttlens.net/cm/albums/08-LKHC-1-Montebello/IMG_5155-08-10-04_10-43-02.jpg">

Craig finishes around 9th
<img src="https://ttlens.net/cm/albums/08-LKHC-1-Montebello/IMG_5164-08-10-04_10-45-44.jpg">

fc around 23rd
<img src="https://ttlens.net/cm/albums/08-LKHC-1-Montebello/IMG_5183-08-10-04_10-49-36.jpg">

Racing in the rain!
<img src="https://ttlens.net/cm/albums/08-LKHC-1-Montebello/IMG_5216-08-10-04_10-54-10.jpg">

Amy used her super low gear to spin past a couple of guys.
<img src="https://ttlens.net/cm/albums/08-LKHC-1-Montebello/IMG_5260-08-10-04_11-20-05.jpg">


fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Yeah, results! http://lowkeyhillclimbs.com/2008/week1/results.html

pl # rider team category time mph fph score
1 39 Clark Foy San Jose Bike Club 40+ 27:03 11.76 4303 126.89
2 210 Tim Clark Red Octane 35+ 27:34 11.54 4222 124.52
3 43 Scott Frake Webcor/Alto Velo Bald 27:52 11.41 4177 123.18
4 97 Greg McQuaid San Jose Bike Club 35+ 27:54 11.40 4172 123.03
5 352 Geoff Drake Bike Trip 45+ 28:37 11.11 4068 119.95
6 17 Brian Edwards Hell Riders 25-29 28:40 11.09 4060 119.74
7 54 Justin Lucke Google Vegan 29:35 10.75 3935 116.03
8 282 Ammon Skidmore Roaring Mouse 30+ 29:40 10.72 3924 115.70
9 458 Craig Sanders X Men 40+ 29:44 10.70 3915 115.44
10 328 Mark Edwards Bike Trip 45+ 29:55 10.63 3891 114.74
11 315 Ken Gallardo Pen Velo/Kondra 30+ 30:52 10.30 3771 111.20
12 385 Todd Studenicke San Jose Bike Club 31:32 10.08 3691 108.85
13 506 Nils Tikkanen Bike Trip 3 31:32 10.08 3691 108.85
14 142 Rich Hill LGBRC 40+ 31:38 10.05 3680 108.51
15 20 James Porter Western Wheelers Out Of Shape Dads 31:41 10.04 3674 108.34
16 518 Carmelo Rios Fighting Bobas 5 31:44 10.02 3668 108.17
17 478 Patrick Callahan Waiguoren 35+ 31:46 10.01 3664 108.05
18 427 Niall Murray Murray 5 31:52 9.98 3653 107.71
19 556 Alon Golan Webook.com 4 32:01 9.93 3636 107.21
20 67 Martin Hyland Western Wheelers 50+ 32:08 9.90 3622 106.82
21 500 Mike Doahue 40+ 32:18 9.85 3604 106.27
22 415 Sam Beal Furnace Creek 508 50+ 32:39 9.74 3565 105.13
23 35 Ron Brunner Commuter Commuter 32:59 9.64 3529 104.07
24 444 Ernesto Castillo Chain Reaction 30+ 33:08 9.60 3513 103.60
25 443 Miles Cowherd 40+ 33:10 9.59 3510 103.49
26 50 Francis Cebedo RoadBikeReview 5 33:37 9.46 3463 102.11
27 343 Matt Werner Bike Trip 45+ 33:41 9.44 3456 101.90
28 283 Dan Talayco Two Wheel Tango 40+ 33:46 9.42 3447 101.65
29 307 Christian Paquet Doogie 50+ 33:49 9.40 3442 101.50
30 452 Bruce Gardner MVV 35+ 33:50 9.40 3440 101.45
31 514 Troy Folkner Western Wheelers 55+ 33:59 9.36 3425 101.01
32 421 Matt Wocasek Bike Trip 4 34:04 9.33 3417 100.76
33 532 Ben Stern Roaring Mouse Fixed Gear 34:11 9.30 3405 100.41
34 323 Scott Martin Bike Trip 50+ 34:12 9.30 3404 100.37
35 490 L Klein Jerry 40+ 34:27 9.23 3379 99.64
36 520 Liam Stewart Roaring Mouse 5 34:44 9.16 3351 98.82
37 441 Ilyas Elkin Nvidia 25-29 34:45 9.15 3350 98.78
38 412 John Pollard  Bike Trip 45+ 34:52 9.12 3338 98.45
39 433 Jeff Lin Western Wheelers 35+ 34:57 9.10 3330 98.21
40 273 Calvin Do Skinny slow guys 35+ 35:15 9.02 3302 97.38
41 365 Gino Cetani Chain Reaction Sick 35:24 8.98 3288 96.96
42 472 James Gillis next week 45+ 35:53 8.86 3244 95.66
43 454 Bob Montague Bike Trip 45+ 36:02 8.83 3230 95.26
44 508 Kevin Wong Spike 30+ 36:33 8.70 3185 93.91
45 272 Martin Hampton Pen Velo/Kondra 36:51 8.63 3159 93.15
46 550 Mike Bradley Fozz 40+ 37:00 8.59 3146 92.77
47 64 Keith Devlin Western Wheelers 60+ 37:23 8.51 3114 91.82
48 236 Paul Melville Doogie 55+ 37:52 8.40 3074 90.65
49 34 Stephen Fong Blubber Busters 5 38:00 8.37 3063 90.33
50 482 Ben Cota Easton/SugarCRM/Specialized 3 38:52 8.18 2995 88.31
51 229 Michael Czepiel Apple 20-24 39:29 8.05 2948 86.94
52 446 Ted Kelly 40+ 39:56 7.96 2915 85.96
53 496 Garry Chin Garry 40+ 40:23 7.87 2882 85.00
54 231 Murali Krishnan Commuter 35+ 40:28 7.86 2876 84.82
55 351 Jeff Swann Spike 40:31 7.85 2873 84.72
56 464 Eric Sorenson Bike Forums 30+ 41:14 7.71 2823 83.25
57 408 Richard Contreras 42:26 7.49 2743 80.89
58 524 Ron Dell'Aquila Western Wheelers 50+ 43:10 7.37 2697 79.52
59 488 Jon Richards SCCC 60+ 43:59 7.23 2646 78.04
60 336 Ed Noskowski Leafy Joe 45+ 44:13 7.19 2632 77.63
61 484 Wolfgang Timm Waiguoren 40+ 44:28 7.15 2618 77.19
62 526 Jeff Deslich SVTV 45+ 47:57 6.63 2428 71.58
63 49 Adam Tow Blubber Busters Infinity 48:23 6.57 2406 70.94
64 448 Tim Sutton Plus 3 network Mountain Bike 49:14 6.46 2364 69.72
65 502 Lee Slone Sent_Soui 25-29 53:08 5.98 2191 64.60
66 466 Allen Erkman Scooby Single Speed 53:29 5.95 2176 64.18
67 470 Chris Mok Ride 4 Fun 50+ 64:36 4.92 1802 53.13
68 530 Zachary Cohen 71:42 4.44 1623 47.87
Women

median time = 49:04

pl # rider team category time mph fph score
1 494 Susan Dahm 36:03 8.82 3229 136.13
2 270 Lucia Mokres LGBRC 3 37:07 8.57 3136 132.22
3 438 Helen Moore 38:02 8.36 3060 129.03
4 5 Ingrid Erkman Team Scooby Single Speed 45:32 6.98 2556 107.78
5 249 Judith Alderman Road Divas 35+ 46:21 6.86 2511 105.88
6 305 Anne Findlay Triabetes/Pacific bicycles 30+ 47:02 6.76 2475 104.34
7 460 Katia Shukh Nvidia No Idea 47:29 6.70 2451 103.35
8 420 Janet LaFleur Road Divas Back Of The Pack 50:40 6.28 2297 96.86
9 544 Heather Bristol Road Divas 35+ 51:20 6.19 2268 95.60
10 538 Diana Garbarino slow 40+ 52:39 6.04 2211 93.21
11 27 Christine Holmes Librarian 40+ 55:58 5.68 2080 87.69
12 111 Pat Parseghian Google 50+ 58:10 5.47 2001 84.37
13 512 Christina Vaughn Google 61:33 5.17 1891 79.73
14 246 Amy Tam Velogirls 64:06 4.96 1816 76.56


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

So you beat your personal best? Nicely done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Dr_John said:


> So you beat your personal best? Nicely done! :thumbsup:


Looks like my PR is 35:14 from three years ago. So yes, looks like I have a new PR.

I did the Sierra road race today and got 31:20. There were about 40 of us and the top dawg got 22:30 up the hill!

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

francois said:


> Looks like my PR is 35:14 from three years ago. So yes, looks like I have a new PR.
> 
> I did the Sierra road race today and got 31:20. There were about 40 of us and the top dawg got 22:30 up the hill!
> 
> fc


Very nice! With those times, especially the Montebello PR, I see sub 20 on OLH in your immediate future ... rest for a day or two, then go do it!

The top dawg with 22:30 on Sierra is just plain crazy.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> With those times, especially the Montebello PR, I see sub 20 on OLH in your immediate future ... rest for a day or two, then go do it!


Definitely. It looks like francois is on a roll. 1:30 off a good PR from 3 years ago on Montebello bodes well.

I finally did Hwy 9 for the first time today. That's a really nice pull. I didn't time myself since it was about 60 miles into a 100-mile ride, but that's on my agenda for the near future.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

looks like fun.


----------



## Superunleaded (Jun 19, 2006)

francois said:


> Looks like my PR is 35:14 from three years ago. So yes, looks like I have a new PR.
> 
> I did the Sierra road race today and got 31:20. There were about 40 of us and the top dawg got 22:30 up the hill!
> 
> fc


fc and the gang, sorry for missing out in the SC1. I had a family emergency 
the top dawg


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Superunleaded said:


> fc and the gang, sorry for missing out in the SC1. I had a family emergency
> the top dawg


Man, are you kidding me? On that whole event I kept asking, "Where's Jack, where's Jack"? We missed you man. But I'm sure you missed us more and what you had was very important. Hope things are ok.

Our top guy Lloyd Reynante was unchallenged up the climb. He has never been up that hill before and I think he was smiling the whole time. That guy is pure climber. He kept telling me how nice that climb was.

<img src="http://lh4.ggpht.com/orngcrsh/SOmV8Xqd0nI/AAAAAAAAAJQ/My4oSkJ8BYY/s800/IMG_5155%20copy.jpg">

Here's last year's low key Sierra Road times for comparison
http://lowkeyhillclimbs.com/2007/week8/results.html

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

ukbloke said:


> Very nice! With those times, especially the Montebello PR, I see sub 20 on OLH in your immediate future ... rest for a day or two, then go do it!
> 
> The top dawg with 22:30 on Sierra is just plain crazy.


Rest... yeah. I am smoked from the weekend. We raced up the backside of Calaveras road, then I cramped before the top of Sierra. I slept very early last night.

I feel positive about road hillclimbs though so I'll try OLH or Kings this week.

fc


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

Francis,

how about OLH thursday afternoon. I could not keep up with you at Demo on the uphill and I doubt i can on the road but if you want to ride thursday...


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

dutch biker said:


> Francis,
> 
> how about OLH thursday afternoon. I could not keep up with you at Demo on the uphill and I doubt i can on the road but if you want to ride thursday...


That's my regular slot for OLH! I head out from Mountain View around noon on Thursdays via Arastradero, hit the Portola loop, up OLH, along Skyline, down 84, over to Sand Hill Rd, and back on Foothill. Usuallly I'm at the bottom of OLH around 12:45 to 1pm.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> That's my regular slot for OLH! I head out from Mountain View around noon on Thursdays via Arastradero, hit the Portola loop, up OLH, along Skyline, down 84, over to Sand Hill Rd, and back on Foothill. Usuallly I'm at the bottom of OLH around 12:45 to 1pm.


Down Foothill? Give me an approximate time you're at Foothill and Edith/Los Altos and I'll join you if you'd like.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> Down Foothill? Give me an approximate time you're at Foothill and Edith/Los Altos and I'll join you if you'd like.


I start at Shoreline and the best outbound route for me is Charleston to Arastradero crossing straight over Foothill, so I don't actually go through Los Altos. I could meet you at say 12:20 at Arastradero and Foothill. To be precise, an obvious spot would be on the west side on Arastradero (after your left turn), just where the bike path begins. How does that sound?


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

thats a little on the early side for me, I was thinking around 4, 4:30, perhaps some other time?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

dutch biker said:


> Francis,
> 
> how about OLH thursday afternoon. I could not keep up with you at Demo on the uphill and I doubt i can on the road but if you want to ride thursday...


I work from home in Saratoga on thurs-fri so I usually ride locally. I'm thinking OLH on Wednesday.

fc


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I start at Shoreline and the best outbound route for me is Charleston to Arastradero crossing straight over Foothill, so I don't actually go through Los Altos. I could meet you at say 12:20 at Arastradero and Foothill. To be precise, an obvious spot would be on the west side on Arastradero (after your left turn), just where the bike path begins. How does that sound?


Ah, got it.

Sounds good. Thursday, 12:20, Arastradero and Foothill. I'll PM you my cell number so in case something comes up I'm not waiting there all afternoon.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

francois said:


> I work from home in Saratoga on thurs-fri so I usually ride locally. I'm thinking OLH on Wednesday.
> 
> fc


Makes sense ... a shame though as you'd get probably get a 20 minute lead-out on Thursday lunch time.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

dutch biker said:


> thats a little on the early side for me, I was thinking around 4, 4:30, perhaps some other time?


OK, fair enough, I'm constrained by my lunch "hour". Some other time then.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> Ah, got it.
> 
> Sounds good. Thursday, 12:20, Arastradero and Foothill. I'll PM you my cell number so in case something comes up I'm not waiting there all afternoon.


 I can't believe it. Something has already come up, and now I can't ride Thursday at all. I'm going to ride OLH with the same route/schedule tomorrow if that's of interest. Sorry.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> I can't believe it. Something has already come up, and now I can't ride Thursday at all. I'm going to ride OLH with the same route/schedule tomorrow if that's of interest. Sorry.


 The something has gone away, and now I can come out and play on Thursday lunch-time! Do you still want to meet up Dr John?

I did ride OLH today in beautiful weather, and thought I'd put in a pretty decent effort. My time was disappointing though so I put it down to a loss of fitness after spending the last week in Las Vegas. I also had three ghost shifts that chucked me down into the little ring at just the wrong time, but was able to adjust the FD cable on the fly to stop it happening again.

Then when I finished I found that my rear wheel had gone massively out of true and was binding on the brake pads for half the wheel revolution! Even with the caliper release doodad all the way open it would still bind a bit. So I'm putting my loss of performance down to riding up OLH with the brake on!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

OLH tomorrow! I'm starting at 4:30 from the little lot by Highway 280 and Sand Hill.

I should be at the base of the climb by 4:45. I'll go up halfway for warm-up, down, then up again.

fc


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

imma go up halfway, then... continue and finish the other half...


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

thien said:


> imma go up halfway, then... continue and finish the other half...


Ima draft Thien on the climb...then puke at the top...that's my plan.

It's all about getting a clean run down 84 anyway.

I'll be there.

-g


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> The something has gone away, and now I can come out and play on Thursday lunch-time! Do you still want to meet up Dr John?


Sure. I'm looking forward to it, although you might be towing me up OLH.

I was in the Valley and along Skyline today too. The weather was perfect so I thought I'd continue piling on miles. I did a ride that took me up Page Mill and then Kings Mountain today. Times were terrible, but I've done ~200 miles in the last three days, so I guess that's understandable. I was crawling up Kings Canyon, and was passed by another cyclist.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> Sure. I'm looking forward to it, although you might be towing me up OLH.


That's a lot of riding! I'll see you Thursday then.

I figured out my wheel problem - not a spoke, not a nipple, but a catastrophic rim failure! I'm glad I got back with the wheel still in one piece! Fortunately I can swap back to the trusty DA/OpenPro's for Thursday, and start the warranty claim process.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

What wheels did you have the problem with? I don't recall what you were using.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> What wheels did you have the problem with? I don't recall what you were using.


A Ritchey WCS Protocol wheelset which came with the bike. They are 16 spoke front, 20 spoke rear and notoriously fickle.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

*Very very LOW key hill climb up OLH...*

some photos after todays ride up OLH with the guys from the office... sans MikeG, who also rode with us.


----------



## AMike (Nov 26, 2005)

W. Alpine was cold, fast and furious. There was definitely some wind out there today! Next week: a climb I've never done before: Quimby. Good stuff.


----------



## MichiganMat (Oct 19, 2008)

W. Alpine was quite a grind, but it was a lot fun. I parked up at the top, dropped down to the start / registration area, and came back up. MudWorm from MTBR blew past me about half -way up, pretty demoralizing to get passed by a 120lb asian woman in a skirt. The girl can ride!

Quimby... well Quimby was torture. 13% grade, crazy steep. I couldn't hang on, I had to get off and push. The climb itself was relatively short so a bunch of us dropped down to Mt. Ham road and trekked up to Lick Observatory. All in all, a great day.


----------



## mr_pitiful (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow I just saw there was a Jamison ride yesterday and I missed it! (Did make the Sat morn Crows Nest though) Anybody make it? 

I do FE and Alba on a regular basis as these are right outside my door but have yet to do Jamison....  Would have loved to do it with a group. How was it?


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

mr_pitiful said:


> I do FE and Alba on a regular basis as these are right outside my door but have yet to do Jamison....  Would have loved to do it with a group. How was it?


Here are the results. No RBRers that I recognize (but then I know only a few of us by name).

I wasn't there, but was in a small SCCCC group going through Boulder Creek around noon. I mentioned the Jamison time trial (which would have been fully over by then), but no one felt like doing the climb to compare times. (Well, we had already climbed to the Summit twice that day, including the incredibly steep little roads in Redwood Estates.)


----------

